# Office 97 Can't open .docx file



## rogerlou (Mar 16, 2007)

I know, I am using old stuff here but it does everything I need. Now I received an e-mail with an attachment with an extension of .docx. Is this from Office 2007 and my 97 won't open this stuff or some kind of a glitch/typo? My brother has Office 2000 and he can't open it either.

We both are running XP Pro with SP2. 

Would appreciate any help very much!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

.docx is i think 2003 or 2007. I am not sure if there is an update for either 97 or 2000, but i had 2002 i think and i could download an update which let me view .docx files. You will probably have more luck with the 2000 version i think, but check micrsofts site, i will look but i do not have that much time eiter, sory

Ok, i just looked and go to http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HA100444731033.aspx?pid=CH100626291033 but it will only work with 2000 sorry


----------

